# Please rate me! [19Male, 5'5]



## NEETincel (Dec 18, 2018)

bump


NEETincel said:


> bump


bump


----------



## ovrck (Dec 18, 2018)

male..?


----------



## NEETincel (Dec 18, 2018)

ovrck said:


> male..?



Yes! What would you rate me good sir?!


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Dec 18, 2018)

I dont know what creature that is but I think even I mog it


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 18, 2018)

over


----------



## Final82 (Dec 18, 2018)

I think you probably better off to focus on career and moneymax - sugar daddy max in future . Escorts for now . I wouldn’t bother to spend any time or money on looks max - it won’t work for you . You can do gym for staying fit but that’s about it . The only way you can get 4/10 plus Pussy is by paying for it or beta bux. Escorts in short term till you money maxx - if you succeed - sugar daddy max with younger Stacie’s . Otherwise escorts forever . Sorry for being brutally honest .


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry mate but you are below average, but you have some potential to get at least somewhat better looking if you are willing to loose weight, cut your hair and go trough a couple of surgical procedures.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 18, 2018)

Time to trannymaxx


----------



## Final82 (Dec 18, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Sorry mate but you are below average, but you have some potential to get at least somewhat better looking if you are willing to loose weight, cut your hair and go trough a couple of surgical procedures.


Did you take into account that he is 5-5 ???


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry bro


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 18, 2018)

You look like an awkward teen foid bro


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry to say this......... It's over.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 18, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Did you take into account that he is 5-5 ???



Didn't see it. Thats brutal. Well atleast he isn't a midget. Its still worth looksmaxing tho, you should allways strive to look as good as possible.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 18, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Didn't see it. Thats brutal. Well atleast he isn't a midget. Its still worth looksmaxing tho, you should allways strive to look as good as possible.


Yeah def a good idea to look your best but I would not suggest him to do steroids or any type of face surgery - because his height has killed his chances already assuming he lives in the west . If he lives in Asia , he can still get a decent asian Becky . 

He can do all basic non invasive stuff like skin care , teeth care , eating clean and gym . But his main focus must be to money maxx . That’s the only way he can get decent Pussy . I don’t see any validational sex for him from any chick 4/10 or up ever . Sorry bro .


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Dec 18, 2018)

holy fuck, its over, come join my non don discord fellow manlet, you will be welcomed with a warm hug.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Dec 18, 2018)

OH MY GOD  WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT  BISMIALLAH MY GRANDMAS FOOT MOGS YOU INTO OBLIVION AND BACK  @Tony @extreme-overthinker @Nibba JESUS CHRIST I NEVER THOUGHT IT COULD BE POSSIBLE BUT YOU JUST MADE THE NEGATIVE PSL CHART REAL


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> OH MY GOD  WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT  BISMIALLAH MY GRANDMAS FOOT MOGS YOU INTO OBLIVION AND BACK  @Tony @extreme-overthinker @Nibba JESUS CHRIST I NEVER THOUGHT IT COULD BE POSSIBLE BUT YOU JUST MADE THE NEGATIVE PSL CHART REAL
> View attachment 8578


jflllllll


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> OH MY GOD  WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT  BISMIALLAH MY GRANDMAS FOOT MOGS YOU INTO OBLIVION AND BACK  @Tony @extreme-overthinker @Nibba JESUS CHRIST I NEVER THOUGHT IT COULD BE POSSIBLE BUT YOU JUST MADE THE NEGATIVE PSL CHART REAL
> View attachment 8578


NONONONO HAHAHAHAH NONONONO LOLOL IT'S SO FUCKING OVER


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 18, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Yeah def a good idea to look your best but I would not suggest him to do steroids or any type of face surgery - because his height has killed his chances already assuming he lives in the west . If he lives in Asia , he can still get a decent asian Becky .
> 
> He can do all basic non invasive stuff like skin care , teeth care , eating clean and gym . But his main focus must be to money maxx . That’s the only way he can get decent Pussy . I don’t see any validational sex for him from any chick 4/10 or up ever . Sorry bro .



Probably not, but even if he is going to moneymax looking a little better would make it easier. 

With orbital decompression, rhinoplasty, orbital rim implants, maybe zygo/cheekbone implants and perhaps a lefort 2 or similar i could see him looking better.


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

its over 
change the haircut and lose some bodyfat


----------



## Final82 (Dec 18, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Probably not, but even if he is going to moneymax looking a little better would make it easier.
> 
> With orbital decompression, rhinoplasty, orbital rim implants, maybe zygo/cheekbone implants and perhaps a lefort 2 or similar i could see him looking better.


Yes - combine with height maxing by adding 4 inches to take him to 5-9. It’s a lot of work . Poor guy. He is genetically screwed. I feel very sorry for him .


----------



## Wincel (Dec 18, 2018)

Come join my team. Sell your bitter, worthless life to science.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2018)

I'd get shorter hair asap


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2018)

1/10, could looksmax to maybe ~2/10

I am taller, have a better face than you and I am a fucking incel.

ITS OVER


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 18, 2018)

No offense but I legit thought that was a female. My condolences OP.


----------



## NEETincel (Dec 18, 2018)

spark said:


> 1/10, could looksmax to maybe ~2/10
> 
> I am taller, have a better face than you and I am a fucking incel.
> 
> ITS OVER



good 

be happy i will kill myself then


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 18, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Time to trannymaxx


Shut the fuck up, I won't allow him (???) to steal my trannies!


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2018)

NEETincel said:


> good
> 
> be happy i will kill myself then


I am not happy.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 18, 2018)

you probably scared him off bahahahahaha


----------



## ovrck (Dec 18, 2018)

NEETincel said:


> good
> 
> be happy i will kill myself then



are you really serious?


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Dec 18, 2018)

ovrck said:


> are you really serious?


Hes not, hes a troll


----------



## ovrck (Dec 18, 2018)

sorrowfulsad said:


> Hes not, hes a troll



this guy has serious problems, larping as roping...

@NEETincel fuck you


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 18, 2018)

Lol its over for yo ass welcome to the club
Ur skullsize literally screams 5 foot 5
I would focus on making money or something like that. Also with that height you cant looksmax also LL isnt a option. Since it will make u look out of proportion


----------



## Soontm (Dec 18, 2018)

Mogs me tbh


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 18, 2018)

I know everyone already roasted you, but you look like an alcoholic divorced middle aged woman. As a male, you are 1 PSL at best.


sorrowfulsad said:


> Hes not, hes a troll


Oh lol. Is that a woman then?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 18, 2018)

Aren't girls supposed to be banned on sight here?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 18, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> With orbital decompression, rhinoplasty, orbital rim implants, maybe zygo/cheekbone implants and perhaps a lefort 2 or similar i could see him looking better.


why do you all talk about Lefort like if it were a beauty plastic surgery? wikipedia claims Lefort is a bone fracture of facial bones after extreme accidents


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 18, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> why do you all talk about Lefort like if it were a beauty plastic surgery? wikipedia claims Lefort is a bone fracture of facial bones after extreme accidents



Because it can have incredible results on one's apperance if they were geneticly screwed or have had some kinda facial recession

Lefort 2 + rhino


----------



## Wholesome BOI (Dec 18, 2018)

i mog you by one inch


----------



## Madness (Dec 18, 2018)

I dont want to be mean and toxic like the others but i normally say incels can slay by lowering standards but 1-2 psl range is over and you fit that


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 18, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> why do you all talk about Lefort like if it were a beauty plastic surgery? wikipedia claims Lefort is a bone fracture of facial bones after extreme accidents


subzero iq. Lefort fractures are bone fractures. A lefort osteotomy is a cosmetic procedure.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 18, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Because it can have incredible results on one's apperance if they were geneticly screwed or have had some kinda facial recession
> 
> Lefort 2 + rhino
> 
> View attachment 8604


heard tht girl dropped a 100k on surgery


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 26, 2019)

Now this is LOL


----------



## Hunter (Mar 26, 2019)

/10


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

Lol this was a larp


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 26, 2019)

I told myself i'll never say this to anyone on this forum...

But it's over.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 26, 2019)

Read the title and was ready to say "it's over"

then I saw the pics, and I just don't have the heart to


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 26, 2019)

get a sex change, your only option


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 26, 2019)

*Please rate me! [19Male, 5'5]*
Just needs to fix the male part of title and ur gucci


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 26, 2019)

This cant be real


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks like it didnt even begin before you were born


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 26, 2019)

Before clicking the pic I thought it was abella danger


----------

